# Joining longer pieces of walnut for tabletop glueup with short jointer



## NickelNick (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm new to the page and wanted everyone's opinion.

I'm doing my first glue up for a trestle dining room table with a walnut top. The top will be about 90" long. My jointer length is only 20" long… what are some alternate options or ways I can make this work to get a clean edge for my glue up? Thanks.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Get a sharp ripping blade for your table saw and you do not need a jointer.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

First, use a straight edge guide and a high quality glue line rip.

After that, the only way I know to do it is by hand with a jointer plane.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Bring them over to my shop and I'll joint them for you my jointer is 99 inches long.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can build an outfeed table extension
for jointing longer pieces more successfully.
Even with an extension table a 90" is still 
pretty long though. The time spent designing
and making such a jig could be used in 
other ways.

A router table can also be set up for jointing.
It will take some time and insight to make
fences straight enough to joint 90" 
edges this way however.

I would not be optimistic about ripping joints
that long on a table saw.

Considering the price of the material it might
be prudent to consider investing in a
jointer plane.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

another option is to get a decent straight edge (a well joined board will do) and a good flush trim bit for your router and clean up the edges that way.


----------

